# Wondering what kind of printing this is?



## margielamask (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello, I was just wondering what type of printing did they do in this shoe? the exterior is elastic/sock like, so I'm assuming the printing method takes this into account. 

There is also a background transparent layer behind the font and then on top of that there is the actual text layer. Any clue on how is this called?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Hard to tell from a picture but most likely screen print. The transparent background may mean it was done with a screen printed transfer.


----------



## margielamask (Feb 3, 2018)

splathead said:


> Hard to tell from a picture but most likely screen print. The transparent background may mean it was done with a screen printed transfer.


Thanks for the info! i was able to take macro photos of another garment that I believe uses the same method, any info to do more research on this?

Check the macro pics here:
https://imgur.com/a/ASTst


----------



## dlanthripe (Jul 19, 2010)

In the macro, looks like a glue around the lettering? And it is a thick material?
I was at an ISS show a few years ago and one specialty vinyl company sold pre-cut letters you can heat press on. The also sold a THICK vinyl type of sheets you could cut and press on. 

Don't know if this is the same or not, but it looks kinds like a glue around the edges to me.

Just my thoughts


----------



## margielamask (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks for replying! another thing i'd like to add is that on the garment from that macro, on of the prints came out defective and a bit of the skinniest letter's corner came off (like peeled). The whole transparent part/glue and the print are attached together really well, so both components are very well attached. I will keep investigating , thanks for the tips.


----------

